# Michigan, Concealed carry on a boat?



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

I have heard conflicting information....can you carry on a boat or not?


----------



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes you can. If the boat is docked and you are spending some time on it (like a houseboat or larger boat with a below-deck area) it is considered to be a temporary housing, and castle doctrine kicks in. (sort of like at a hotel room) However, if the boat is moving, the same rules apply as in your car. So you need a CCW if the boat is in motion, but you do not need a CCW if you are docked. At least, that’s what a certified NRA instructor told me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't live in Michigan, but here is a link to a site that seems to have a pretty comprehensive list of the guns laws by state: http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/michigan.pdf

Even though it is a PDF document, there are several links to state offices for more specific information.

Scott


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A point to consider if carrying in the Great Lakes; If you wander past the international boundary, you're carrying in Canada, and that could get sticky.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

MLB said:


> A point to consider if carrying in the Great Lakes; If you wander past the international boundary, you're carrying in Canada, and that could get sticky.


Sticky? More like deep excrement. Drift over the border, you're in Canada and subject to their laws. Get caught and you will be searched and if carrying, (FYI, they assume we all carry), arrested. Our neighbors to the north take their gun laws very seriously.


----------

